# Clay



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys I just bought 1kg of air dry clay ,originally used for a school project, from a $2.00 shop and was wondering if I could use it to build a food dish for my geckos? There were no caution signs on the packaging of any kind.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes it would be fine, just dont use it for water unless it has been fired and glazed etc


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 14, 2012)

mate just put a couple of coats of pondtite on it when your finished and you could use it for a water bowl also...all good great idea i was thinking of doing this myself and make a background out of the stuff aswell i was going to use the homemade recipe for playdoh there is one when you can add sawdust and it dries rockhard think this would be a great alternative to the old foam backgrounds....


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 14, 2012)

Would be interesting to see how it comes out smileysnake, be sure to post pics if you do it..


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool.
The homemade backgrounds are much cheaper ,stronger and better for the environment then the foam Backgrounds. I've here'd that some people that make the homemade backgrounds and things make them so well that they look way better then some of the foam backgrounds. I would love to see some of those backgrounds I mean I can't believe how good some of the foam backgrounds look.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey you mentioned pondtite well I just read another thread on this topic and found that some people have trouble with it. They say it leaves an unwanted shine and many leaks. Got any other transperent pond sealers that I could use. Also I will be painting it. What brands should I use and what brands shouldn't I use. I have not made anything ,for my reptiles, like this before that I will be painting and sealing. That's why I asked I case you were wondering. I'll post a pic when I'm done and/or make a vid for YouTube. If I make a vid I will add in a couple of my reptiles.:lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2012)

I will ask the forum mod to move this to the DIY section, but as for your clay pot I would make sure that when dry it can't be bitten, broken by claws or absorb moisture from food or urine. The minute anything absorbs a fluid you will have a bacterial risk. 
As for leakage problems with pondtite, follow the directions and you shouldn't have an issue. One coat is not sufficient ! And steelwool takes care of the shine


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 15, 2012)

If you make you dishes thick enough even around edges you should be fine and it will take a lot longer to dry so be patient.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

When you paint it use non toxic acrylic paints. I buy mine from either a $2 shop or Kmart. The put the pond sealer over the top. I use crommelin clear pond sealer from bunnings.


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks jax exactly what i was going to say there is also another great product i have used its Liquid Sandstone it gives a great looking finish close to the real thing in a can.....


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for that I have got some paint that I bought from the same place as I bought the clay.
I really should have put this in the DIY section in the fist place.


----------

